# at a lost



## techinstructor (Jan 17, 2009)

I too, like the color in your dining room. It's warm. I think a lighter color in the kitchen might look nice. Maybe a type of yellow, like this yellow in the vase on the dining room table. Not sure how that would blend with the wood cabinets. I'd get some samples to hold up and compare.

On another thread someone suggested buying a sample can of paint to be able to sample some larger areas. Sounded like a good idea to me. 

Good luck finding the right color.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have that same style countertop. My Kitchen is Blue and goes well with it.


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not an interior decorator but I will throw out a couple of thoughts. What if you hung a piece of trim floor to ceiling at counters edge. Keep the mustard color in the dining room but only to the new trim board not to the cabinets. Then maybe a soft beige or even a sage could work. Like I said though, I'm not a decorator.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey the color really looks good in your dining room and not to worry choose some light beige tone color for your kitchen just finish that wall in the same color as your dining space and for the rest of the other walls try the other shade.

*Dana *


----------

